# New UGA uniform sneak preview!



## Nitram4891 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Huntinfool (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm about as big a Dawg fan as there is....


.....that's funny right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 12, 2012)

Is there some way that we could get Martin banded.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Jul 12, 2012)

That right there is funny!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 12, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>



Very FITTING !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jbird1 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

I wish we still had #8.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> I wish we still had #8.



Me too...

Hilarious though.


----------



## dick7.62 (Jul 12, 2012)

That is funny.  But they will still beat GT.


----------



## rex upshaw (Jul 12, 2012)

Picture would have been better had it been of one of the guys that had behavior issues.


----------



## Crooked Stick (Jul 12, 2012)

dick7.62 said:


> That is funny.  But they will still beat GT.



Hey, BTW since all Techies are engineers where is Nesbitt buliding skyscrapers???

Kills me that GT people have no life but to bring up something on UGA. 
What is it now 70-39-5???


----------



## Matthew6 (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## The Original Rooster (Jul 12, 2012)

How are we going to know which team is which when they play Miami? It's going to look like a jail break on the football field.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 12, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Picture would have been better had it been of one of the guys that had behavior issues.



Which of the 84 of them did you have in mind?


----------



## shea900 (Jul 12, 2012)

That made me laugh!


----------



## brownceluse (Jul 12, 2012)

I did get a good laugh. Go Dawgs!


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jul 13, 2012)

Crooked Stick said:


> Hey, BTW since all Techies are engineers where is Nesbitt buliding skyscrapers???
> 
> *Kills me that GT people have no life but to bring up something on UGA.
> What is it now 70-39-5???*



How many National Championships do the mutts have ?


----------



## Big Andy (Jul 13, 2012)

Huge dawg fan but don't care who you are that right there is just funny!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 16, 2012)

That's funny, I don't care who you are?


----------



## chadair (Jul 17, 2012)

Nitram4891 said:


>


nice job Martin. who ya tryin to offend this time??


----------



## country boy (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## emusmacker (Jul 19, 2012)

That's it Martin, our friendship is over, how dare you make fun of my kin folks in prison.  It's over.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 20, 2012)

emusmacker said:


> That's it Martin, our friendship is over, how dare you make fun of my kin folks in prison.  It's over.



You got UGA football players that are related to you in prison?   Shame on you for not playing a part in raising them right emusmacker!!!


----------



## emusmacker (Jul 20, 2012)

Well you know that peer pressure is. It's so strong that it overpowers any good raising.


----------

